# العثور على عقرب ضخم كان يعيش قبل نحو 400 مليون عام في ألمانيا



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

​*العثور على عقرب ضخم كان يعيش قبل نحو 400 مليون عام في ألمانيا *

* 
 *

*
*

​ 



_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: العالم ماركوس بوشمان يجلس جوار الحفريات التي اكتشفها_

* ­باحث ألماني يعثر على حفريات عقرب بحري أطول من الإنسان. والعلماء يقولون إن حجم العقرب المكتشف الكبير قد يعني أن الكائنات الحية في العصور السحيقة كانت أكبر حجما بكثير مما هو معتقد حتى الآن. *






عثر عالم الحفريات ماركوس بوشمان الذي يمارس عمله في مدينة ماينز غرب ألمانيا على مخالب عقرب بحري ضخم في أحد المحاجر بالقرب من مدينة بروم بولاية راينلاند ­ بفالس، ويرجح أنه العقرب كان يزحف على الارض قبل نحو 400 مليون سنة. ​ ​ وذكر تقرير نشرته مجلة "بيولوجي ليترز" البريطانية أن طول مخالب هذا العقرب يزيد بنحو نصف متر تقريبا عن أطول مخالب عقرب بحر عثر عليها حتى الان. مما يعني أن الطول الكلي للعقرب قد يكون متران ونصف، أي أكبر من متوسط طول الإنسان. ​ ​ *نظريات متعددة لتفسير كبر الحجم*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  العقرب البحري المكتشف قد يكون أطول من الإنسان العادي_وقام بوشمان بالتعاون مع البريطاني سيمون جيه برادي من جامعة بريستول والباحث الامريكي إريك تيتلي من جامعة يال بفحص مخالب العقرب. يذكر أن عقارب البحر كانت تعيش قبل 460 إلى 255 مليون عام ويعتبرها العلماء الاصل الذي إنحدرت منه العقارب وربما تكون أيضا أصل جميع العنكبيات. ولا يزال العلماء يحاولون الوصول إلى السبب وراء كبر حجم أعضاء هذه الحيوانات القديمة للغاية مقارنة بالنماذج التي تعيش الان. ​ ​ ويقول العلماء أن العقرب المُكتشف قد يعني أن الكائنات الحية في العصور السحيقة كانت أكبر حجما بكثير مما يُعتقد حتى الآن. ويختلف البيولوجيون في تفسير كبر حجم العقرب، حيث يرى بعضهم أن ذلك يرجع إلى وفرة الأوكسجين في جو الكرة الأرضية آنذاك، في حين يعتقد آخرون بأن كبر حجم العقارب يعود إلى كبر حجم فريسته من السمك المدرع. "ليس هناك تفسير واحد بسيط." يقول العالم برادي، ويقترح أن كبر حجم بعض المفصليات، التي تضم العناكب والحيوانات اللافقارية، يعود ربما إلى غياب منافسة الفقاريات.​ 



 دوتشه+وكالات(ه.ع.ا)


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

*شكرا كليمو للمعلومة الحلوة

و الحمدلله انو هالنوع مو عايش لسا

هههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *شكرا كليمو للمعلومة الحلوة
> 
> و الحمدلله انو هالنوع مو عايش لسا
> 
> هههه​*




white rose

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح


----------



## sara A (28 مايو 2009)

*شكرا كليمو على الخبر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

sara A

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا كتير يا كليموووووووووووووووو +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2009)

الطول الكلي للعقرب قد يكون متران ونصف، أي أكبر من متوسط طول الإنسان.
كل ده طوله ربنا يزيد ويبارك هههههههههههه
ميرسى كتير كليمو موضوع رائع​


----------



## girgis2 (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا كليمو عالخبر الطويل ده *

*ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2009)

*تعرف يا زومل نفس القصة بردوا*
*اكتشاف جديد يجى يهدم كل الى فات بس بجد غريب*
*اعتقد ان السبب مش خاص للعقرب للعقرب بس لكن زيه زى الكائنات الى كانت فى زمنه كلها*
*ديناصورات بقت سحلية دلؤتى ههههههههه*

*شفت فيلم مليون سنة قبل الميلاد سلحفاه البحر كانت قد ايه دى عايزالها بحر لوحدها تعوم فيه ههههههههههه*
*الحاجات دى لو موجودة دلؤتى هتعيش فين اصلا يعنى اقصد انى بحس كل عصر الكائنات بتتشكل على شكل البيئة بتاعته *
*الانسان زمان كان ممكن يقتل حيوان قوى بايده ده الى كانت حياته برية*
*والى فى البحر ارق منه شوية وهكذا فهى مش سبب من الى قالوه العلماء لكن اجتماع الاسباب دى مع بعض*
*الاكسجين مع الفريسة الكبيرة وكله ماهه الفريسة الكبيرة دى بردوا هيجى الدور عليها ندور كبيرة ليه *
*هل هنقول عشن الفريسة بتاعتنها كبيرة بردوا اكيد لا*
*لكن رأيى ان السبب الظروف البيئية مجتمعة مع بعضها*
*شكرا يا زومل دايما متألق*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (29 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يستر لسه متفرج على فيلم كده ليتحقق ههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)

sara A

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2009)

شكراياكليموعلىهاالمعلومةوالخبرالجميل
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى على المعلومة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

كوكى


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *تعرف يا زومل نفس القصة بردوا*
> *اكتشاف جديد يجى يهدم كل الى فات بس بجد غريب*
> *اعتقد ان السبب مش خاص للعقرب للعقرب بس لكن زيه زى الكائنات الى كانت فى زمنه كلها*
> *ديناصورات بقت سحلية دلؤتى ههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يونيو 2009)




----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

_*شكرا جدا على المعلومه*_

*يا كليمو*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

بليز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

come with me

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

هابي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## maria123 (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

maria123

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع الحمد لله فعلا انه النوع دة مش لسه عايش​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي علي المعلومة الجديدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يوليو 2009)

maramero


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

